# What do women think about truck drivers?



## juicecondensation (Oct 11, 2012)

Would you consider being in a long term relationship and/or marry a guy who's a truck driver? I've read quite a few times how women want ambition in a man and such... But what if a man is happy with being "just" a truck driver? Would he still be attractive to you?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Well I would have to say no. My spouse isn't a truck driver but he has considered it and brought this subject up to me many times. My answer has always been no. My reasons were this. I want him home every night, I could not handle traveling with him in a truck with 3 kids, and I have heard many stories of truckers cheating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

I wouldn't care from a social/financial point of view; if he loved his job, THAT is worth a lot. Local trucking would be okay, long-haul would NOT be okay with me; too hard on a relationship.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Local trucking might be ok with me.. depends on hours and pay. Of course none of the jobs involving trucking that my spouse was interested in were local.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

My dad was a truck driver. Both of his brothers were truckers as well. Not local drivers, but OTR. Well, I take that back... dad and one uncle were local drivers for years. It was a job, but they didn't really like it much. 

The way I see it is this. If it is in your blood, as it was my dad's, nothing local is gonna do it. Yes, many cheat. But many DO NOT either. My dad never did. Was never even tempted to step out on my mom. Yes, he had been approached, but he turned the girls down FLAT.

Mom would have preferred that dad be home every night, but he also had to make a living to support us. He drove trucks from the time he got out of the army... just as his brothers did. 

As the daughter and niece of truckers, I would have no problem if that had been what my husband chose as his profession. But he didn't. Look, like ANY profession, there is the opportunity to cheat. It can happen local or OTR. A trucker isn't any more likely to cheat than someone in the military or a businessman who travels a lot, IMO.

Now, as for the money.... yea, it's not always as lucrative as many seem to think lol. You have so many expenses on the road. True, you get reimbursed for some of them... but sometimes, that doesn't happen until the end of the year or tax time. There are some truckers who LOSE money, but continue in it because they love driving those rigs. Hell, even my dad salivates still when he sees some trucks.

So, I am in the camp that wouldn't have any problem being a trucker's wife.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

The only reason I'd NOT get with a truck driver is their hours. I dont' want to be in a relationship where the dude is gone a lot of the time. It's not worth it to me. I'd rather be single.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Shoot, I can't even stand when my husband goes on a four-day business trip a couple times a year. I'd say no.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

That's true maricha people have opportunity to cheat pretty much anywhere but I would still say no to truckin g. I might change my mind later but as of now.. it would be a hell no. Of course OP can see some say sure and some say no... no mainly due to hours I guess. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

*The job has nothing to do with the person. If a person is a cheater, they will cheat because it is a choice. I don't have a truck driver. Alot of people here have men/women home every night. But you read about those same people being cheated on .A truck driver makes an honest living. They have a dangerous an important job. *


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Btw OP I don't think anyone here sees a job trucking as a lack of ambition.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

My ex was a local trucker (in-state, but to many other counties and cities). Lots of overnights, and that was bad enough. Couldn't imagine dating someone OTR. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

It's an honest job and I have a friend whose husband is a long distance truck driver. They live in a different state from me. There aren't many long distance truck drivers here. Even if there were, I wouldn't date one. I just don't think I would be compatible with a truck driver.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Married to one for 14+ yrs now. What's wrong with being a truck driver?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Just not my type. Nothing against truckdrivers.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Long haul is difficult but being a tow truck driver's wife is more so in my experience. It's not compatible for everyone.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, there's nothing wrong with it. I respect truck drivers. It's an important and much needed job. Just wouldn't want to deal with it, that's all.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

juicecondensation said:


> Would you consider being in a long term relationship and/or marry a guy who's a truck driver? I've read quite a few times how women want ambition in a man and such... But what if a man is happy with being "just" a truck driver? Would he still be attractive to you?


His PAY would not bother me in the least... his NOT being home with me & the family would bother me tremendously... if he came Home every day, that would not be a problem. My husband's father drove truck for a cement company, I think his upbringing was just fine. 

My dad drove Truck for working on the roads for the state..... honest work, these men cared for their families. 

Over the road trucking - that would be too lonely for me as a wife or girlfriend, I am a TIME person... and would miss him too much. I'd choose lower pay -just to have him home more.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Several family members are OTR truck drivers and own their trucks. They are professionals and I respect them. As independent drivers they have flexibility with their schedules. They are in demand and the pay is excellent. I wouldn't have a problem being in a relationship with a "professional" driver.


----------



## HighMaintenance (Oct 10, 2012)

For every women it will be different.My old man is a truck driver.Regardless of the company working for or if an owner operator ,the benefits of the job can be good.There are also drawbacks.Depending on the amount of time they are on the road.The real money is in OTR,not local.
Im answering this post from a spouse point of view not a social one.Ive been on the road with my old man more than a few times and I know that some truckers can live up to the stereotypes but there are a lot of good honest hard working men and women that are truck drivers just trying to do right by their families.
If you're a person who would not be bothered being without your other half for most of the year then go for it.If you require more than 4 days of attention a month it might not suit you.At some point you ask yourself is the money worth the loneliness.That being the real question only you can answer.
I think if your thinking of taking on a relationship with a long haul driver make sure that the time you get together is spent being together,plan your time and make regular date nights even if date night doesn't happen the night it supposed to.Even then you may find its just not enough but thats something you will have to discover for yourself.
Local is completely different,home every night.Different relationship dynamic.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Gaia said:


> Btw OP I don't think anyone here sees a job trucking as a lack of ambition.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm a RR engineer, and I have made it clear to my W that I am done "climbing the ladder". I intend to retire at this position. She is fine with it.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't live without a man in a suit so a truck driver would not be for me. 
All due respect to truckies though, I have a few friends that are and they are great men.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

F-102 said:


> I'm a RR engineer, and I have made it clear to my W that I am done "climbing the ladder". I intend to retire at this position. She is fine with it.


My husband works for the RR too, but he comes home every day ~ love his hours. I'd never want him to climb higher to an Engineer position, although he could make more -he'd be gone too much ~ Neither of us would like that at all... not worth the extra $$.


----------



## Wanting1 (Apr 26, 2012)

My father was a OTR truck driver. It was the perfect cover for his serial cheating.


----------

